
The joys and benefits of working as a distributed team - BerislavLopac
http://joel.is/post/59525266381/the-joys-and-benefits-of-working-as-a-distributed-team
======
blackdogie
A pretty interesting read.

But I would love to know how they tackle the harder parts, i.e. when
everything isn't working so well with someone accounting their time, or when
someone can't make a retreat because of family issues, etc. Maybe because of
their hiring they haven't had to tackle this bit yet.

